# Hello Everyone.. Car Tax



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

We have just returned from 6 weeks in the UK after the birth of our first Grandchild.

We have a bill which I am sure is for car tax of €95.68 Turismo de 12 hasta 15.99C.F

We have had the car for a year, and it has 2 years ITV ( runs out May 2016)

Is this car tax?

I was told that we should not be paying this as we have 2 years ITV..... can someone clarify for me please.

Many thanks


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

cambio said:


> We have just returned from 6 weeks in the UK after the birth of our first Grandchild.
> 
> We have a bill which I am sure is for car tax of €95.68 Turismo de 12 hasta 15.99C.F
> 
> ...


Road tax commonly called impuesto de circulación should have this on it *IVTM*, the period 2015 and has nothing to do with you ITV.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

cambio said:


> We have just returned from 6 weeks in the UK after the birth of our first Grandchild.
> 
> We have a bill which I am sure is for car tax of €95.68 Turismo de 12 hasta 15.99C.F
> 
> ...


Yes, that would be your car tax. It has nothing to do with the ITV and it has to be paid every year.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

anles said:


> Road tax commonly called impuesto de circulación should have this on it *IVTM*, the period 2015 and has nothing to do with you ITV.


Fab thats what I thought

Thanks


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

The cost of the circulation tax is set by, and paid to, the muncipality n which the car is registered. 95€ seems expensive. Mine on CDS is around 45€.


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

larryzx said:


> The cost of the circulation tax is set by, and paid to, the muncipality n which the car is registered. 95€ seems expensive. Mine on CDS is around 45€.


But it also takes into account the engine. My car is 41€ and my son's is 98€ in the same municipality.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

larryzx said:


> The cost of the circulation tax is set by, and paid to, the muncipality n which the car is registered. 95€ seems expensive. Mine on CDS is around 45€.


All depends on engine size and, I believe, will shortly depend on emissions.

We pay 130€ for a 2.0l diesel and the same for a 2.0l petrol car.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

larryzx said:


> The cost of the circulation tax is set by, and paid to, the muncipality n which the car is registered. 95€ seems expensive. Mine on CDS is around 45€.


As with most things in Andalucia if they charged a sensible amount they wouldn't be doubly bankrupt ! :lol: 
Up here mine is 175e .
The op's 12 hasta 15,99 would be setting you back 140€


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

gus-lopez said:


> As with most things in Andalucia if they charged a sensible amount they wouldn't be doubly bankrupt ! :lol:
> Up here mine is 175e .
> The op's 12 hasta 15,99 would be setting you back 140€


The whole idea of a Circulation Tax / Vehicle Excise Licence etc. is a waste of money. That is, the cost of administering it and prosecuting those who fail to pay. 

We all pay a tax or taxes when we fill up, so a few cents added to the fuel in place of the circulation tax, would ensure everyone paid and also paid according to the size/ consumption/potential contamination of their vehicle. 

The cost of collection would be nil as it would be collected with the existing taxes. The cost of administration, prosecutions, etc would be save and everyone would pay according to their use of the vehicle.

PS I remember my dad mentioning that in the mid 1950’s. Funny how good ideas often seem not to catch on, especially when it woulld mean a few less functionarios !

PPS Gus. My town in Andalucía is not broke and municipal services have remained the same or have improved since 2008, and IBI and other local taxes have not increased.


----------



## bandit1250 (Aug 5, 2014)

larryzx said:


> The whole idea of a Circulation Tax / Vehicle Excise Licence etc. is a waste of money. That is, the cost of administering it and prosecuting those who fail to pay.
> 
> We all pay a tax or taxes when we fill up, so a few cents added to the fuel in place of the circulation tax, would ensure everyone paid and also paid according to the size/ consumption/potential contamination of their vehicle.
> 
> ...


stop being sensible, it has no place here in Spain, the very idea that you could cut a level of bureaucracy tsk tsk tsk.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

larryzx said:


> The whole idea of a Circulation Tax / Vehicle Excise Licence etc. is a waste of money. That is, the cost of administering it and prosecuting those who fail to pay.
> 
> We all pay a tax or taxes when we fill up, so a few cents added to the fuel in place of the circulation tax, would ensure everyone paid and also paid according to the size/ consumption/potential contamination of their vehicle.
> 
> ...


 "a few cents/pence" is always mentioned when the subject of road tax is mentioned, In the UK normally . 
Unfortunately the amount required would be far higher. I've no idea about here in Spainbut in the Uk it works out that 22pence would have to be added per litre of fuel to ensure the same 6billion income was then generated from litres of fuel sold.

If you can find out the amount of circulation tax for the whole of Spain ( about as likley as me being knighted this afternoon ) then divide it by litres of fuel sold ( slightly more chance :lol: ) then we 'd have an idea.

Your PPS; yes but Andalucia receives inordinate amounts from central government .Bit like the amount Scotland receives compared to the rest of the UK.
Catluñians pay in some 40 billion in taxes & receive back the handsome sum of 3%!
You can understand why they dislike the Andalucians & other regions receiving huge sums of what they regard as "their" money. Then embezzling it -


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

gus-lopez said:


> You can understand why they dislike the Andalucians & other regions receiving huge sums of what they regard as "their" money. Then embezzling it -


Judging by the example of the clan Pujol they are no slouches in that department themselves.

Nor in Madrid, nor Valencia.


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

larryzx said:


> The whole idea of a Circulation Tax / Vehicle Excise Licence etc. is a waste of money. That is, the cost of administering it and prosecuting those who fail to pay.


But the tax on petrol doesn't go to local council. Road tax does and helps pay for the upkeep of the local roads. And they don't prosecute if you don't pay, they just take the money from your account!


----------



## angkag (Oct 29, 2013)

Just received the Andalucia car tax bill for a Porsche 911 which was about 139 Euro.

I could stop there......but my car tax was Euro 38.19 (it seems the previous resident had a Porsche 911 and hasn't changed his address yet....but he didn't leave the Porsche behind)


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

... I hope you're not opening someone else's mail - this is against the law in Spain even if it come through your letter box!

We did it once to see if it was important and related to our property. Then took it back to correos and explained the situation. I couldn't believe the telling off we got!


----------



## bandit1250 (Aug 5, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> ... I hope you're not opening someone else's mail - this is against the law in Spain even if it come through your letter box!
> 
> We did it once to see if it was important and related to our property. Then took it back to correos and explained the situation. I couldn't believe the telling off we got!


if its got my address on it and it comes through my letter box its getting opened, end of,,,,,you have got to protect yourself against all manner of scams that are doing the rounds.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

bandit1250 said:


> if its got my address on it and it comes through my letter box its getting opened, end of,,,,,you have got to protect yourself against all manner of scams that are doing the rounds.


It strange but when I get a letter in my box which does not have my name on it 'it is always already open' !!!! So would never have to confess to doing it !

I have though usually been able to find the person who should have got it and have been able to redeliver it.


----------



## bandit1250 (Aug 5, 2014)

the last letter I got in my post box was to tell a certain woman that she needed to go for a breast examination, appointment date was already booked, I took it around to my neighbours wife who said she knew the woman concerned and would hand deliver it the same day, where as if I had not opened it and just put it back into the postal system who knows what would have happened to it????


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

bandit1250 said:


> the last letter I got in my post box was to tell a certain woman that she needed to go for a breast examination, appointment date was already booked, I took it around to my neighbours wife who said she knew the woman concerned and would hand deliver it the same day, where as if I had not opened it and just put it back into the postal system who knows what would have happened to it????


... I agree, but it's just yet one more absurd, Spanish *LAW*.


----------

